# What breed is my bunny?



## Mady (Mar 2, 2013)

Classic title, I'm well aware! 
Anyways, I've just recently purchased my first bunny (actually, two days ago!). I have been doing a lot of research trying to figure out what breed she is (it's been taking up all of my spare time.. but I'm perfectly okay with that!). 

The employees at the Pet Store I had purchased her from told me she was a "dwarf rabbit". However, after all of the research I had done before I even decided on purchasing one of my own, I knew that there's many breeds of "dwarfs". So, even with all of the research I have done, I still cannot quite figure out what breed! Hopefully at least one person on here may have an idea?! Thank you so much in advance. =)

Bunny

Bunny #2


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 2, 2013)

Honestly at a pet store she could be a mixture of breeds. Although some breeders do take their babies to pet stores. I think she has some qualities of a polish but to really know she probably should get older. When she reaches adult (abt 6mos) there should be a better idea. Non show bunnies vary so much in characteristics sometimes you may never know.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 2, 2013)

Just consider her a hybrid.


----------



## Mady (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you to both! Definitely helps.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 3, 2013)

She almost looks like a mismarked ND hotot to me, but I don't know... She's gorgeous, whatever breed she may be!


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 3, 2013)

She looks like a mismarked Dwarf Hotot to me too. Regardless of her breed she sure is cute!!


----------



## Mady (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you both for your help - and lovely compliments on Maisy! You know, I was going to ask if she was a Dwarf Hotot.. but after reading that they cannot have any black aside from their eyes/eye-bands, I got a little discouraged about that idea. But maybe you are correct that she could be a mismark - didn't come to mind! :O
Anyways, thank you to everyone for your help. =]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2013)

Some kind of mix, but don't think Hotot. Looks like our boy Finn, Polish/Rex mix.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont think its a mismarked dwarf hotot. These rabbits are called sports I think in the actual breed and all of the ones I have seen have a blaze like a dutch and some spots or crazy harlequin markings like this











She looks to be a charlie or broken rabbit with less than 10 percent color like this: (these are actually broken polish with charlie markings)


----------



## Mady (Mar 6, 2013)

@woahlookitsme - in the last picture you posted.. the bunny on the right looks JUST like Maisy! :O
With that being said, I believe that you are correct! Thank you to you, and everyone else who shared their input!


----------

